# 3414 carburetor



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a 1963 international 3414 loader backhoe with a 4 cylinder gas engine. I need a carburetor. Anybody got one. Will any if the carbs tractor supply sells work on it?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

You need to figure out what carb you need. 
Here is a pricy one at Steiners, https://antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com/tractor/International-3414
Good luck


----------



## Diveright (Dec 16, 2017)

Geeez.


tcreeley said:


> You need to figure out what carb you need.
> Here is a pricy one at Steiners, https://antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com/tractor/International-3414
> Good luck


. Just a little pricey... geeezz... nowhere else has these i take it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you are mechanically inclined a Rochester Monojet from pre 1980 GM 4 and 6 cylinder engines is a conversion required bolt on option. About $100 on Ebay. A bit more at NAPA. 

Take the flange measurements as a guide to identifying one with the same base configuration and throttle shaft alignment. The choke will need to be converted from automatic to manual, and some fuel line modifications are necessary.


----------



## Diveright (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh wow thanks.. it already has a manual choke. But Napa auto parts stores carry it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The carb at NAPA will have the automatic choke and require conversion to a cable manual choke. NAPA will also be higher priced, but can assist you in finding the model of Rochester (GM and Mercruiser), or Carter (Ford) that will mate to your IH tractor manifold. 

Both will require a bit of throttle linkage modification to adapt to the lever from the tractor governor. Most automotive carburetors will require some creativity to adapt to the tractor air cleaner tube, but usually it is as simple as a chunk of automotive flexible air intake tubing and a couple hose clamps.

The tractor does not use an accelerator pump, so that linkage on the replacement carburetor will need to be disconnected.

Again this solution is for the mechanically inclined.

If your current carburetor is sound, the rebuild kit is available here: https://www.steinertractor.com/IHS2991Economy-Carburetor-Kit-For-British-Zenith, and very inexpensive and easy to install.


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> The carb at NAPA will have the automatic choke and require conversion to a cable manual choke. NAPA will also be higher priced, but can assist you in finding the model of Rochester (GM and Mercruiser), or Carter (Ford) that will mate to your IH tractor manifold.
> 
> Both will require a bit of throttle linkage modification to adapt to the lever from the tractor governor. Most automotive carburetors will require some creativity to adapt to the tractor air cleaner tube, but usually it is as simple as a chunk of automotive flexible air intake tubing and a couple hose clamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

The old carb is shot. Float housing cracked open like an egg. The tractor has a throttle up on the panel above the instrument panel as Well as a gas pedal. So with this new carb will the gas pedal go away.. ? Altering linkage and fabricating stuff is no problem. Ive rebiult everything else on it already. Theres lots of the gm carbs on ebay .but fords will work too.. what year range? Thankyou


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

I worked on an International 3414 and that carb did have an accelerator pump, that was in 1968. I think it was a 1965 tractor. The tractor belonged to a local utility company, perhaps some auction goods somewhere might turn up one.You might look at Ford industrial carbs, maybe something there is available.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Suncoast said:


> The old carb is shot. Float housing cracked open like an egg. The tractor has a throttle up on the panel above the instrument panel as Well as a gas pedal. So with this new carb will the gas pedal go away.. ? Altering linkage and fabricating stuff is no problem. Ive rebiult everything else on it already. Theres lots of the gm carbs on ebay .but fords will work too.. what year range? Thankyou


snap a photo, I think I know of a good interchange


----------



## Diveright (Dec 16, 2017)

willys55 said:


> snap a photo, I think I know of a good interchange


Sweet.. here's a pic


----------

